# Is it possible tu use G-code with a General I-Carver CNC machine?



## JLretired (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi,

I am presently volunteering in a workshop that have a General I-Carver Model 40-913. Model to carve are generated using the I-Picture software. I find that this software limits what I would like to do. The software generates "carving" files having a .gee extension.

I use "Onshape" CAD software to design parts. I can also generate the G-code file (.nc extension) to manuacture these parts using the "Kiri:Moto" software (an add-on to Onshape).

Could someone tell me if I can use G-code files with the General I-Carver Model 40-913?

Thank you very much,
Jean


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Jean! I'm not familiar with that so unfortunately can't answer your question. I use Fusion 360 and Mach4 and the extension I get use is *.tap. Can you search the Onshape help files to find this out... maybe someone else who can answer your question will be along shortly.

David


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Try opening a .gee file using notepad and take a look. They may be g-code files just using the .gee extension. If so note the first few and last few lines (the setup and shutdown lines). You will need to make sure your g-code files use these same instructions. After that you may need to just rename your g-code files to match. All g-code is plain text files, no matter the extension.


----------



## JLretired (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you very much Richard! I will try this sometime next week and will let you know of the outcome.

Have a nice weekend.
Jean


----------



## JLretired (Jan 6, 2018)

Good evening Richard,

Following your advice I was able to control our General I-Carver CNC machine using a G-Code file. I simply changed the .nc extension of the file by a .gee extension. 

Thank you very much for your guidance,
Jean


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Glad to hear it worked. I’m sure that this will greatly increase the versatility of the machine. Profile and vector carving can be much quicker than raster carving.


----------



## JLretired (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi Richard,

I hope that you can help me on this one. I am experiencing difficulties with the software (KIRI:MOTO) I'm presently using to generate G-code from a CAD 3D drawing made in Onshape. 

Would you be aware of a good sofware (ideally free) that could generate G-code from a .dxf file?

My research made on Internet didn't help me much.

Your advice would really be appreciated.

Thank you very much,
Jean


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Search for "free CAM software" and you should find several possible links. Fusion 3D is (I think) free for hobbyists.


----------



## JLretired (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you very much Richard!


----------



## Dan1955 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello Jean, PM sent.


----------



## Kyle Blakely (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello!

I am at the same point trying to use Onshape to Create a CAD file and Kiri-MOTO to create tool paths and export G-code. Which machine did you select that the I-Carver worked with? I know i can change the extension from .nc to .gee. But i do not have a copy of I -picture to compare the file output.

Any help would be fantastic!

Kyle


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Kyle - head over to the introduction subforum and tell us a little bit about yourself.

David


----------



## dennis031 (Mar 9, 2021)

JLretired said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am presently volunteering in a workshop that have a General I-Carver Model 40-913. Model to carve are generated using the I-Picture software. I find that this software limits what I would like to do. The software generates "carving" files having a .gee extension.
> 
> ...





JLretired said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am presently volunteering in a workshop that have a General I-Carver Model 40-913. Model to carve are generated using the I-Picture software. I find that this software limits what I would like to do. The software generates "carving" files having a .gee extension.
> 
> ...


I-Picture software please


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @dennis031


----------



## dennis031 (Mar 9, 2021)

i search i-picture software


----------



## dennis031 (Mar 9, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @dennis031


hello


----------



## NevinW (May 4, 2021)

Kyle Blakely said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am at the same point trying to use Onshape to Create a CAD file and Kiri-MOTO to create tool paths and export G-code. Which machine did you select that the I-Carver worked with? I know i can change the extension from .nc to .gee. But i do not have a copy of I -picture to compare the file output.
> 
> ...



Hey just wondering if you figured this out? I use Fusion, but maybe they are similar....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @NevinW


----------

